# Need tent advice



## Crimson (Jul 12, 2016)

I am looking for an outfitter tent for Deer Camp in Georgia.  Would leave it up for two weeks at a time.  Needs to sleep 4.

Doesn't need a stove in it.  Will just run a buddy heater in it.  

Something easy to put up and store and would like to stay under $1,000.

Thanks.


----------



## Bam Bam (Jul 13, 2016)

Get a Big Coleman Instant Tent, I've stayed in my Instant Tent several Times at my Club in the Teens and Twenties using my Big Buddy Heateter sleeping own a Queen Size air mattress (As Comfortable as being at Home)


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2016)

Hard to beat Cabela's tents, especially for the money.


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 14, 2016)

Hard to beat REI's customer service and warranty too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2016)

A tipi is nice. Doesn`t matter how cold it gets either.


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 14, 2016)

Is that your tipi Nick?  That is Cadillac camping!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> Is that your tipi Nick?  That is Cadillac camping!





It is. It`s a 14 footer and 3 can sleep comfortable with plenty of room plus normal gear. That little fire has kept me warm when it was 17 degrees, and the tipi stood through a 70 mph wind blast with heavy rains. In the summertime when it`s too warm for a fire, one citronella candle in the fire ring will keep skeeters away.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 14, 2016)

I like the TP idea.  Have you looked into a cheap fixer upper popup or pull behind?  You could leave that at deer camp.?  Is pulling it an issue?

Nic -  how's the transportation on that TP?  Will it fit into a pickup truck.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks for the info.  Had campers and pop ups before and the critters get to them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> I like the TP idea.  Have you looked into a cheap fixer upper popup or pull behind?  You could leave that at deer camp.?  Is pulling it an issue?
> 
> Nic -  how's the transportation on that TP?  Will it fit into a pickup truck.





Oh yea, I carry the poles on a trailer, but if you have a roof rack on a truck they will transport fine in it. The cover and liner fold up fairly small, and the door rolls up not much bigger than an ax handle. The lacing pins and stakes fit in a small canvas bag. 

My poles are 22 feet long, and the two smoke flap poles are a few feet shorter.


----------



## Bam Bam (Jul 16, 2016)

I like that Tepee, I've thought about Buying a Tepee Tent from Sportmans Guide (Pic Below) but its hard to beat my Big Ole Instant Tent!


----------



## Bam Bam (Jul 16, 2016)

Hey You Could Do it the Sure Nuff Ruffn it Way Like This!


----------



## lcookie (Aug 4, 2016)

I second the instant tents by Coleman.


----------



## RossVegas (Aug 4, 2016)

If your going to look at anything coleman, if you get a chance, check out the outlook store in Pigeon Forge.  Don't know if there's one closer to Roswell.  Didn't look at tent's specifically when we stopped up there last month, they were haveing a BIG cooler sell, there cooler prices were OUTSTANDING.  Most everything I did look at up there was a pretty good deal.   The reason I'd stopped up there, was back in February, they were setup at our University Of Scouting trainging day, I bought a tent fan from them.  It had problems, and 5 months after the purchase, they swapped it without batting an eye.

Also, I'm a CubMaster for a cub scout pack.  We usually only camp a few days at a time.  Just came back from a 5 day summer camp.  If you want the tent to sleep 4, get on that sleeps 6.  Especially, if your camping for 2 weeks, you'll appreciate the extra space.  Also, if your using a buddy heater, you need the extra space for fire safety.  Get the buddy that uses 2 tanks, but keep it on low.  On a cold night, you may wake up a little cold, run it on high a few minutes and turn down before going back to sleep.  On a cold night, you'll go through 2-4 1lb tanks.  your better off to use the 20lb tank and hose, if your tent has the cord pass through.  Look for a tent that has the full length rain fly that goes all the way to the ground.

I'm assuming you'll be doing fall/early winter camping.  I've tent camped in 25 degree weather.  You'll wake up with either ice cycles or condensation on  the inside of the tent (this may not be as much an issue with the higher end base camp type tents) I'm using a $100 coleman that's really only a 3 season tent.


----------

